

Graphs, trees, and the origin of humanity - adg001
http://igoro.com/archive/graphs-trees-and-origins-of-humanity/

======
CognitiveLens
It seems like constant population size is one of the most important
assumptions here, but it's not really discussed. It's obvious from the code
given that the author is fully aware of the importance of this assumption, but
it is such a blatant separation from the real world that I would think it
deserves some discussion - e.g. although we know human population has grown
exponentially, how do we approximate the error between what the function gives
us and what actually happened genetically?

------
joubert
The effect of genetic drift is larger in small populations, and smaller in
large populations.

